# http://validator.w3.org wahr oder nicht wahr?



## themonk (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo
mir kommt der http://validator.w3.org komisch vor ich habe eine seite mit css,html und php und wenn ich die im http://validator.w3.org checke kommen da 56 fehler wobei die meisten fehler im bereich css sind hier das ergebniss 
und wenn ich das css prüfe ist alles ok hier das ergebniss 
woran liegt das?


----------



## Fabian H (8. Juni 2004)

Wieso sind die meisten Fehler im Bereich CSS?
Der Validator prüft nur das HTML und genau das hat er auch mit deinem Quelltext
gemacht.

Der erste Fehler ist schonmal, dass du einen _<style>_-Tag ausserhalb des Head-
Tags plaziert hast (und zwar da, wo er absolut nicht hingehört!).

Und Fehlermeldungen wie "there is no attribute "BGPROPERTIES"" sind doch selbst-
erklärend, oder?

Und wegen dem JavaScript im Body:
Du könntest z.B. den Code in den Head, oder noch besser in eine externe Datei, aus-
lagern und im Body dann nur noch die Funktion aufrufen.


----------



## Gumbo (8. Juni 2004)

Ich versuch dir mal die Fehlermeldungen des Validators aufzubröseln:
<style>-Elemente sind nur im <head> erlaubt
Das bgproperties-Attribut gibt es nicht, versuch statt dessen CSS zu verwenden: style="background:#00619d fixed", obwohl dies ohne ein Hintergrundbild sinnlos ist
Das bordercolordark-Attribut gibt es nicht
Das bordercolorlight-Attribut gibt es auch nicht
Die Höhendefinition in einer Tabellenzelle mittels height ist nicht zulässig
Das background-Attribut gibt es nicht, verwende statt dessen CSS: style="background:url(newsbg.jpg)"
Die Deklaration einer Tabellenzeile wurde vergessen
Formulare benötigen ein action-Attribut, auch wenn sein Wert leer ist
Falsch verschachtelte Elemente: <font><b>...</font></b> (wobei man lieber CSS statt dem <font>-Element benutzen sollte)
Das <center>-Element benötigt einen Endtag
siehe Common HTML Validation Problems: Ampersands (&'s) in URLs
...
Jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr...


----------



## themonk (9. Juni 2004)

und wie soll ich das mit dem JavaScript machen? ich habe das von einer andern seite und kenne mich nicht damit aus und bei mir kommen da immer so fehler habs im Head
oder bei einem refly link kommen auch fehler wask ann ich daran ändern?

und was muss ich beim validator für Doctype eingeben HTML 4.01 Strict oder HTML 4.01 Transitional   im Quelltext hab ich <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Strict//EN"> stehen


----------



## Martys (9. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von themonk _
> *
> und was muss ich beim validator für Doctype eingeben HTML 4.01 Strict oder HTML 4.01 Transitional   im Quelltext hab ich <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Strict//EN"> stehen *



Hast Du als Kind nie Memorie gespielt?


----------



## Gumbo (9. Juni 2004)

Was dein Problem mit dem Javascript angeht, hast du bloß ein doppeltes Anführungszeichen in Zeile 34 vergessen.

Zum "doptype" könnte folgende Seite von Interesse sein:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;W3C QA - Quality Tips for Webmasters: Don't forget to add a doctype


----------



## themonk (9. Juni 2004)

ok aber ich weiß jetzt noch nicht was der unterschied dazwischen ist hab auf der seite nichts dazu gefunden was mir weiter hilft


ich habe jetzt oben <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"> eingefügt und es prüfen lassen und jetzt kommt da  sowas komisches

und welche funktion kann man nehemn anstatt <marquee> da er die incht annimmt


----------



## Martys (9. Juni 2004)

<marquee>, oder wie auch immer dieser "Pseudo"-Tag geschrieben wird, funktioniert nur im IE.

Wenn Du eine Laufschrift haben willst musst Du schon JavaScript, Flash etc. nehmen.


----------



## themonk (9. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Martys _
> *<marquee>, oder wie auch immer dieser "Pseudo"-Tag geschrieben wird, funktioniert nur im IE.
> 
> Wenn Du eine Laufschrift haben willst musst Du schon JavaScript, Flash etc. nehmen. *


und kennst du einen code dafür?


----------



## exxe (9. Juni 2004)

... und schon der Herr sprach: "Suchet so werdet Ihr finden".


----------



## Fabian H (9. Juni 2004)

Pass bloß auf, dass du nicht zu viel klickst oder *schauder* gleich *suchst*.
Nein, das wäre ja soooo viel Aufwand... Ich darf gar nicht dran denken.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials147562.html


----------



## Martys (9. Juni 2004)

1 
2


----------



## themonk (9. Juni 2004)

aber wenn ichs mit java script mache dann hab ich 1. 40 fehler da drin und 2. spielen die browser es unterschiedlich hab


----------



## Fabian H (9. Juni 2004)

..dann musst du wohl auf einen Lauftext verzichten.


----------

